# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  SolidProfessor Offers Continual 3D Printing Training

## Brian_Krassenstein

SolidProfessor is an online training program for users of CAD, CAM,  and BIM software that promises to make keeping up to date easy to  integrate into your regular workflow. The program offers ongoing  educational opportunities in programs such as Autodesk Fusion 360,  CAMWorks, and SolidWorks. The videos are designed to supplement or  supplant traditional once and done training and keep the viewer up to  date. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/112897/training-from-solidprofessor/

----------

